# HB 998 vs 1198?



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Been looking at these and wondered if anyone who has the 997/998 units really felt they needed a bigger unit ( 1197/1198) to use all the screens effectively? I been watching CL and Feebay for the last several months and there hasnt been a deal yet on there... ( for either size) 

Thanks, all opinions welcome....
Salmonid


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

If money is tight then go with the 998. If your money is no problem or you are going to finance then I would have gotten the 1198 with the bigger screen and the navionics gold. The little bit of differance in the screen size shows a heck of a lot when you are looking for some of the really small details that you wont be able to see on a smaller screen. I didnt know what I was missing till I put my chip on a 1198 demo unit and was able to see fish I missed on my 997 and structure detail was unbeleivable. As soon as I can afford to we are upgrading to the 1198.
just my two cents worth. 
thanks for listening
donm


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

I too have the 998 and will be upgrading to the 1198 for the bigger screen. The 998 is pretty good but my eyes are getting old. 

Check out www.BBGmarine.com They normally beat anyone's prices.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

The bigger the better...I love my 1197!!!!

dwmikemx is spot on...Brian at BBG will hook you up right!!!!

Hey Mike...call me when you want to sell the 998...I might know someone who would take it off your hands.


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

Flippin 416 said:


> The bigger the better...I love my 1197!!!!
> 
> dwmikemx is spot on...Brian at BBG will hook you up right!!!!
> 
> Hey Mike...call me when you want to sell the 998...I might know someone who would take it off your hands.



Hey Mike.

Gonna keep the 998 and move it to the bow and interlink with the 1198 on the console.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

No...you need to sell it to me!!!! lol That's cool...that what I am looking to do...it's pure culture shock starring at a 10" screen on my 1197 then moving to the bow and starring at the 788!!!! I think you should be able to skip the interlink and use and ethernet cable....lots QUICKER.....but I am not 100% sure on that. How old is your 998?


----------

